# الرغبة العاطفية تعتمد على حجم الدماغ



## وليم تل (20 فبراير 2009)

الرغبة العاطفية تعتمد على حجم الدماغ

نسمع من قديم الأزل عن الحب من أول نظرة
وتفسيرها كما يبدو لي أن يري الرجل شريكة حياته فيعجب كل منهما بالأخر لسبب ما
كأن يحدث موقف رجولي من الشخص تجاه الفتاة مثلاً .. 
لكن لا أعرف ما هي نقطة الالتقاء بين الطرفين .. 
وما هو مصدر الإعجاب، وهل يلعب المظهر دور في هذه المسألة !!​






وقد شغلت قضية الحب تفكير الإنسان على مدى التاريخ ، ولهذا ظهر سؤاله المحير والابدي
والذي كان مفاداه من السبب في الحب .. القلب أم العين.. أم الاثنين؟​





وللإجابة على كل هذه الأسئلة التي تدور في أذهاننا، جاءت نتائج دراسة علمية حديثة بمثابة مفاجأة كبيرة
للمحبين والمهتمين بهذا الموضوع، فقد أثبتت دراسة جديدة أجراها الباحثون في جامعة ميلبورن الأمريكية
أن الشهوة والرغبة العاطفية عند الإنسان تعتمد على حجم دماغه.​





ووجد الخبراء أن الرغبة العاطفية والانقيادية تتناسب مع حجم منطقة "آميجدالا" الدماغية
وهي مركز صغير مسؤل عن العاطفة يقع في قاعدة الدماغ وغالباً ما ينشط بالحب 
وقد ثبتت أهميته في السلوكيات التزاوجية عند الحيوانات.​





ووجد الباحثون بعد تحليل الصور الشعاعية لأدمغة 45 شخصاً مصابين بصرع مزمن 
وهي حالة تثبط الرغبة العاطفية وخضعوا للجراحة لإزالة جزء من أدمغتهم لتحرير المناطق الأخرى 
والسماح لها بالقيام بوظائفها الطبيعية أن المرضى الذين بقيت لديهم منطقة "الآميجدالا" 
أكبر حجماً أظهروا رغبة وانجذاب عاطفي أعلى.

ويخطط العلماء في جامعة كونكورديا في مونتريال بكندا لاستكمال هذه الدراسة وتحديد مدى تأثر السلوكيات
العاطفية والجنسية عند عامة الناس وارتباطها بحجم الدماغ.​





الأنف يعشق قبل العين

كشفت دراسة طريفة من نوعها أن حاسة الشم تلعب دوراً كبيراً في الانجذاب بين المحبين .. 
فيبدو أن مسألة الوقوع في الحب من أول نظرة ليس لها علاقة بشكل الحبيب وإنما برائحته !! 

فقد اكتشف العلماء بمعهد ماكس بلانك الألماني بجامعة كيل أن لرائحة الجسم دوراً كبيراً 
في اختيار المرأة لشريك حياتها وفي اختيار الرجل لشريكة حياته، فرائحة جسم كل منا تختلف باختلاف جينات
المناعة التي لدي صاحبها، وكل فرد ينجذب إلي رائحة جينات المناعة والتي ليست لديه.

وقد قام العلماء بتفسير هذه الظاهرة علي أساس مبدأ الحفاظ علي النسل فإذا كان الزوج له جينات مناعة مختلفة
عن جينات المناعة لدي الزوجة فهذا مؤشر بأن طفلهما سوف يكون محصناً بقدر كبير ضد كثير من الفيروسات
والأمراض فهي غريزة بداخلنا للحفاظ علي النسل.

وقد اكتشف العلماء أيضاً أن اختيار شريك العمر يأتي عن طريق الأنف لأن كل إنسان له رائحة خاصة
وهذه الرائحة عندما تدخل أنف الطرف الآخر يجد نفسه أما منجذباً إليها أو نافراً منها!! 

فكل شخص له رائحة خاصة به يفرزها الجلد ويؤكد العلماء في هذا البحث أن هذه الرائحة
من أهم أسباب الانجذاب أو النفور بين الأشخاص!! إنها عملية تفاعل كيمائي تحدث دون أن ندري؟! 
فهذه الجاذبية للطرف الآخر "شريك الحياة" تجعلنا نراه الأجمل والأكثر رقة ورومانسية حتي لو لم يكن ذلك!!
فالأنف يعشق قبل العين!!​




للحب أعراض !!

أكدت دراسة أجراها العلماء بجامعة بيزا الإيطالية أن الشخص الذي يعيش حالة حب 
ترتفع لديه نسبة مادة "السيراتونين" والمسئولة عن اعتدال المزاج وإذ كان العلماء قد تمكنوا من الوصول
إلي أعراض الحب من خلال تحاليل معملية، إلا أنهم يؤكدون أنهم لم يتوصلوا حتى الآن إلي الأسباب
التي تجعل القلب يرق لشخص معين دون غيره فالحب يحدث العديد من التغيرات الكيمائية
في الجسم وتظهر انفعالات عديدة بمجرد وقوع عينيك علي من تحب مثل سرعة خفقان القلب 
وتقلصات المعدة وجفاف الحلق والاضطراب في التنفس!! هذه هي اعراض الحب
ولكن لا أحد يعرف لماذا تحدث في هذا الوقت بالتحديد ومع هذا الشخص بعينه!!​






الحب في العصر الحجري

من قديم الزمن أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية أن حاسة الشم في عصر الإنسان الأول "العصر الحجري"
ساعدته علي اختيار شريك الحياة.. وكما تؤكد النظريات العلمية الحديثة أن حاسة الشم تلعب دوراً كبيراً
في اختيار شريك العمر "الزوج"​





ويقول د. مارك سيلستاد الأستاذ بجامعة هارفارد الأمريكية أن العديد من الدلائل تؤكد ان اختيارنا لشريك الحياة 
يتأثر بالمواد الكيميائية الصادرة عن الجسم وأن حاسة الشم تلتقط روائح هذه المواد لتصدر قرارها 
برفض هذا الشريك أو الموافقة عليه!! أي أنه يتوجب علينا أن نستمع لرأي أنفسنا في الموافقة 
علي اختيار شريك الحياة وحتى لا نندم قبل فوات الأوان!!​






دماغ العاشق

وفي دراسة أخرى حاولت إجراء الكشف على عقول أولئك المحبين، ظهر للباحثين أن دماغ العاشق
يفرز سلسلة من المواد الكيماوية المنشطة.

ومن شأن هذه المواد أحداث حالة من النشوة، تشبه إلى حد بعيد الشعور الذي يصاب به المدمنون على السموم بأنواعها.

وقد وجد العلماء أن من المواد التي يفرزها الدماغ أثناء الوقوع في الحب مادة "بنيلتيلمين" 
الموجودة في الشوكولاته، ويدمن الشخص على تلك المواد التي يفرزها الدماغ. 

ويفترض العلماء أن تكون مشاعر العذاب، والتي تتبع الانفصال عن الحبيب، مشابهة بشكل أو بآخر
للشعور الذي يصيب الأشخاص المدمنين الذين يحاولون ترك هذه الآفة.​





تعرف علي حرارة حب شريكك

وفي ابتكار لطيف لمن يشكون حب شركائهم العاطفيين، نجح مهندس إليكترونيات روماني في اختراع سوار يخبرك
عما إذا كان الحب حقيقياً أم لا، حيث أكد أن جهازه الجديد سوف يساعد الناس على التأكد من أن شركاء حياتهم
يحبونهم حبا حقيقيا ليس وراء لبس أو مصلحة أخرى، حيث يمكنه قياس معدل نبضات القلب والتغيرات الأخرى
ثم يقوم السوار بعرض المعلومات على شاشة جهاز استقبال، وهذه الأرقام التي تظهر على الشاشة
يمكن تفسيرها وتحليلها لمعرفة إذا ما كانت تلك المشاعر صادقة.

وأضاف المخترع الروماني أنه من الأرجح أن يعطيك الجهاز معلومات دقيقة عن مشاعر الرجل فقط دون النساء
وذلك لأن مشاعر النساء أكثر رقة وحساسية من الرجال، لذا فهو يعتقد أنه نصف المعلومات
فقط التي يتم الحصول عليها عن النساء، ستكون دقيقة​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااا اخي وليم 

على معلومات احب الغريب

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع وغريب جدا يا وليم
بس افرض ان في شخص دايما عنده ذكام يعمل ايه
دا بقي ميحبش خالص
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا زعيمنا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك 
صلى لاجلى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

*معلومات غريبة بس لذيذة

مرسي مستر وليم​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور كتيير لمعلوماتك
تسلم ايدك
واتمنا الاختراع ده ينجح
شكرا وليم​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

معلومات جميله يا وليم 

ميررررسى على المعلومات


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع وغريب جدا يا وليم
> بس افرض ان في شخص دايما عنده ذكام يعمل ايه
> دا بقي ميحبش خالص
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ولا تقلقى فرائحة الحبيب لا يعوقها زكام
خاصة ولو كانت رائحة شرابة عطر نفاذ  :t30:
ودمتى بود​


----------



## بوسى هانى (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دى


----------



## وليم تل (2 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميله اوى ميرسى خالص وليم


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## قمر النهار (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جدا ياوليم معلومات قيمه جدا

بس ساعات الواحد يحب شخص ماشفهوش ولا قابله


سبحان الله الله محبه ومهما بلغوا العلماء من العلم مش هيقدروا

يوصلوا لعظمة الخالق ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (10 مارس 2009)

يسلموا ايديك للمعلومات الحلوة

مع انو ما بحب حدا يفسر الحب علميا لانو هو اصلا مشاعر صرفة


----------



## وليم تل (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا تونى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ومت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## جيلان (14 مارس 2009)

*



			وقد قام العلماء بتفسير هذه الظاهرة علي أساس مبدأ الحفاظ علي النسل فإذا كان الزوج له جينات مناعة مختلفة
عن جينات المناعة لدي الزوجة فهذا مؤشر بأن طفلهما سوف يكون محصناً بقدر كبير ضد كثير من الفيروسات
والأمراض فهي غريزة بداخلنا للحفاظ علي النسل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههه طب طلع مفيد الحب من اول نظرة اهه
نسميه الحب من اول شمة بقى :smil12:




			ويفترض العلماء أن تكون مشاعر العذاب، والتي تتبع الانفصال عن الحبيب، مشابهة بشكل أو بآخر
للشعور الذي يصيب الأشخاص المدمنين الذين يحاولون ترك هذه الآفة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممممممممم
عشن كدى لما بينفصلوا اتنين مزاجهم بيبقى وحش عشن المادة دى بيتوقف افرازها
ده ادمان بقى :new2:




			وذلك لأن مشاعر النساء أكثر رقة وحساسية من الرجال، لذا فهو يعتقد أنه نصف المعلومات
فقط التي يتم الحصول عليها عن النساء، ستكون دقيقة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
شفت اللئم حتى الاجهزة مش بتقدر تكشفنا
شتورين احنا :t30:*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميلة جدااااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي وليم​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلومات غربية جداااااا
ميرسى وليم 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومات_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## وليم تل (16 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل بوسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## monygirl (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة دى يا وليم_​


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
ميمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا قمر النهار
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## رحيق (26 مارس 2009)

الموضوع غريب


جدا


شكرا ومرسي جدا على الموضوع ده​


----------



## cuteledia (26 مارس 2009)

*شكرا يا زعيمنا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك محبتك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 مارس 2009)

*كلام غريب اول مرة اسمع الكلام دة​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هوايت روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

حلوة هالمعلومة يا زعيم ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ويليام الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههه طب طلع مفيد الحب من اول نظرة اهه
> نسميه الحب من اول شمة بقى :smil12:
> ...



وشكرا جيلان
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وتعليقاتك الظريفة يا ظريفة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
الملكة العراقية
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (17 أبريل 2009)

حاجات غريبة اول مرة اسمعها 
بس الموضوع جميل قوي تسلم ايدك يا وليم 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
مونى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا رحيق
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاتيلدا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا الانبا ونس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا وليم
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا فؤاد
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع جدا جميل وفيه نوع من الغرابة ^_*

مرسي​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## *malk (3 يونيو 2009)

غريب وشيق فى نفس الوقت
شكرا يا وليم


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بنوتة
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا *malk  
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
جورجينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

